
4 terminal applications with great command-line UIs - thmslee
https://opensource.com/article/17/5/4-terminal-apps
======
executesorder66
These are incredibly useful. I had never heard of bpython or mycli before, but
I will definitely be using them.

This also gives me a lot to think about in terms of the UX for CLI
applications that I write.

